

The Tumblr Backup app (beta) - blazamos
http://www.marco.org/277762675

======
zzzmarcus
Funny how much things have changed in the last couple years. Lately I just
assume that any cool new app will be a Mac app... and I'm usually right.

This one isn't the exception, great app. Worked quickly and from what I can
tell far, flawlessly.

------
samstokes
Meh. I don't have a Mac, and I want automatic regular backup.

(I know they have an API and I could write my own, but wheels, reinventing and
all that. Also, it looks like the obvious solution - cron job pulling
/api/read - gets posts, but not settings or theme customisations etc.)

------
avinashv
Excellent, it performs incremental downloads on subsequent backups. That's a
killer feature.

I've been looking for something like this, actually--the current situation
with downloading posts from Tumblr is quite unwieldy.

~~~
unalone
There's been another back-up tool in existence, but it outputs to a single
HTML page.

